# ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*​ 
*




*​*


 
*

أغرب وأصعب أحاسيس تحدث للمرأة تكون في حالة قرارها الارتباط برجل، وذلك نظرا لتعدد المشاعر التي تحدث في وقت واحد مما يؤدي لتشابكها وتداخلها بل وأحيانا تناقضها، وما يحدث في عقلها يكون الآتي: 



*إحساس بالفضول  
*

فهي تريد أن تعرف عنك كل شيء وترغب في استكشاف مزايا العلاقة الجديدة قبل أن تبدأ



*إحساس بالمتعة  
*

فهي تعيش تحلم بهذه اللحظة، ويالها من لحظة ممتعة ونادرة وشيقة حينما تقرر الارتباط برجل يكون صديقها وحبيبها وزوجها وأخا لها. 



*إحساس بالتردد  
*

وهي سمة غالبا ما توجد في البنات حتى أثناء شراء الملابس، فما بالك باختيار شريك العمر. 



*إحساس بالرغبة الجارفة  
*

فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بجمال الحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا. 



*إحساس بعدم الثقة  
*

البنت لا تتخذ معظم قراراتها بنفسها فهي تظل مرتبطة بأسرتها إلى أن تقع في الموقف الذي يتطلب منها هي أن تتخذ القرار وتتحمل تبعاته وهو موقف الحب واختيار الشريك، ولذلك تنتابها حالة من عدم الثقة في النفس والخوف أحيانا. 



*الحماس* 


البنت تكون دائمة التفكير في من تحب، ويكون مسيطرا على كل أحداث يومها وكلامها، وهي ترغب في توطيد العلاقة بشكل أكبر والوصول إلى صورة مثالية مثل التي رسمتها في عقلها طوال حياتها. 



*الإنجاز  
*

نظرا لشعور البنت بنفسها وباتخاذ القرار الصعب بشكل سليم فهي تشعر بالإنجاز وبفرحة كبيرة بنفسها وبتفكيرها وبتميزها عن باقي صديقاتها.


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شطور يا واد كلامك صح وبالذات الفضول واحنا بنسميه حب استطلاع :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> شطور يا واد كلامك صح وبالذات الفضول واحنا بنسميه حب استطلاع :smil12: :smil12:


 
اي خدمة انتي تؤمري بس واحنا نجيب المواضيع


----------



## artamisss (15 سبتمبر 2006)

* نفسى اشوفلك موضوووووووووووع عن الولاد قبل مااموت  بجد انا حاسه انى مش هاشوف موضوع عن الولاد ومشاعرهم واحاسيسهم  ابدا منك  *


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * نفسى اشوفلك موضوووووووووووع عن الولاد قبل مااموت بجد انا حاسه انى مش هاشوف موضوع عن الولاد ومشاعرهم واحاسيسهم ابدا منك *


 
مانا نزلت يابنتي بس عما الموضوع اللي جاي يوم الخميس هايبقى فية كدة


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس فى احساس كئيب بس مش هقوله لتقوله بعقدكم ولا حاجه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بس فى احساس كئيب بس مش هقوله لتقوله بعقدكم ولا حاجه*


 
قولية ياميرنا وهاتناقش معاكي فية


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا يعم لضرب ولا يتقال معقده *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*مالكيش دعوه انتي بس*


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش عارفه اطلعه بجد مش عارفه اوصفه او اجيب كلام *
*كنت هكتبه بس حولت الاقى كلام يوصفه معرفتش حاسه بيه بس مش عارفه اجيبه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مش عارفه اطلعه بجد مش عارفه اوصفه او اجيب كلام *
> *كنت هكتبه بس حولت الاقى كلام يوصفه معرفتش حاسه بيه بس مش عارفه اجيبه *


 

في المواقف دي بدور على اموشن لطم وللاسف مش بلاقي :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*طب بامانه مش عارفه اوصفه مش عارفه اجيب احساس جويا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*يبقى احساس لسة منضجش وفكرك للجواز لسة مش ناضج ياميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش كده خالص *

*المشكله مش عارفه اعبر عن الاحساس ده ازاى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهو علشان كدة احساس لسة منضجش انتي لسة صغيرة يابنتي:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ماهو علشان كدة احساس لسة منضجش انتي لسة صغيرة يابنتي:smil12:


 

*لا متقلش صغيره انا صدقت مبقيت 19 سنه علشان محدش يزلنى* :ranting:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع حلو اوي يا رامي

وعلي فكرة الولاد بيختلفوا بنسبة كبيرة اوي في الموضوع ده

من الاخر البنت دايما بتسعي للاستقرار والارتباط 

انما الولد قمة رعبه انه يحس انه هيرتبط ويتحط في قفص الزوجية المرعب

الا لو كان وصل لاعلي درجات الحب للانسانة اللي بيحبها*


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوي يا رامي*
> 
> *وعلي فكرة الولاد بيختلفوا بنسبة كبيرة اوي في الموضوع ده*
> 
> ...


 

*شوف النصب العلنى انتو اصلا من بعد مبتتولدو بتفكرو تتجوزو:beee: *

*وهوه مش بيبقى حب موصفات متقاربين فكريا فاهمين بعض مش حب خالص*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*فيه ناس بتحب تتجوز كنوع من افراغ العواطف

يعني بتكون مش اجتماعية او مش بتعرف بنات خالص

او فيه نوع مفتقده اني حد يهتم بيها وبا امورها

او نوع عجز بقي وعاوز حد يكون معاه بدل الممرضة 

او خايف يعجز وهو لوحده 

او نوع عاوز عيااال ويسيب اسمه فيهم ( تقولش اسم الفراعنة هههه )

دي الحالات المختلفة يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ينهارك مكنتش كلمه كتبتها يساتر عليكم*


*باشا يا كوبتك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوي يا رامي*
> 
> *وعلي فكرة الولاد بيختلفوا بنسبة كبيرة اوي في الموضوع ده*
> 
> ...


 
*بص يامينا انت مكن يجيلك الاحساس دة لكن وقتي وان مقدرتش تتغلب علية يبقى لسة صعب تتجوز *
*لانك هاتشيل مسؤلية بيت كبيير*
*وقبل ماتفكر في نفسك في اي حاجة بتفكر  فيها هيا كمان *
*اي خدمة ياعم كوبتيك*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*بالضبط المسئولية والارتباط حمل كبير

لسه الواحد عاوز يعيش حياته *


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بالضبط المسئولية والارتباط حمل كبير*
> 
> *لسه الواحد عاوز يعيش حياته *


 
ويكون نفسة بقة  نعيش حياتنا ماحنا طول عمرنا  عايشيين يابني 
قول نكون نفسنا


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*اهي دي اللي مش هتحصل

هنكون نفسينا منين ؟؟؟

هو فيه موارد في البلد دي ولا شغل 

الا لو كنت خريج الجامعة الامريكية 

بلد مقرفة *


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 سبتمبر 2006)

> *الا لو كنت خريج الجامعة الامريكية
> *


*

طيب انا ناوي اخلص هناك 
وبرضة مش هاشتغل هنا
انا هاطير ياعم برضة 
بس صدقني فية في مصر 
بس لو ليك واسطة هاتشتغل ولو دارس برضة كويس*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*وانا ها اطير زيك يا مان *


----------



## ميريت (19 سبتمبر 2006)

نسيت تقول احساس بالخوف من انها تنجرح لتاني مره
احساس بالخوف من جوازه فاشله
ون عيال يخرجوا عن طوعها وطوع ابوهم
احساس بالخوف انه يطلع جوزها مش هو الزوج المناسب
احساس بالخوف من انه جوازتها تبقا قايمه علي اساس تاني غير الحب
فين كل الاحاسيس دي
صحيح مع الحب بتبقا الدنيا وردي اوي اوي اوي اوي
بس تفتكر مش احاسيس لازم البنت تحس بيها برضه


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> نسيت تقول احساس بالخوف من انها تنجرح لتاني مره
> احساس بالخوف من جوازه فاشله
> ون عيال يخرجوا عن طوعها وطوع ابوهم
> احساس بالخوف انه يطلع جوزها مش هو الزوج المناسب
> ...


 
*هوه ده يا رامى اللى كان نفسى اقوله بس معرفتش* :dntknw: 

*ميريت احيكى بجد بتجيبى التايهه دائما:smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هوه ده يا رامى اللى كان نفسى اقوله بس معرفتش* :dntknw:
> 
> *ميريت احيكى بجد بتجيبى التايهه دائما:smil12: *


 
ايوة ياميرنا طبعا كلام ميريت صح
اي حاجة جديد بنعملها بنحس بالخوف
يعني مثلاانا لما اشتري عربية هابقى خايف يمكن اعمل حادثة 

لما اجي اسافر برة مصر اخاف لافشل واضيع فلوس سفري 
تشتري كمبيوتر تخافي لايكون مقلب 

هو كدة 
لكن الخوف مايمنعناش اننا نعمل اللي اللي عايزينة ونحقق اللي بنحلم بية ونرتبط باللي بنحبة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*يخرب عقلك يا رامى ايه الاشعار دى كلها 

انا بجد بحترم وجهت نظرك جدا فى الحب*


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يخرب عقلك يا رامى ايه الاشعار دى كلها *
> 
> *انا بجد بحترم وجهت نظرك جدا فى الحب*


 
ياباشا د كلة من زوقكك والله انتي اللي بجد عسل واعتبري دي معاكسة بس ارجوكي ضرب لا:t33: :t33:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ياباشا د كلة من زوقكك والله انتي اللي بجد عسل واعتبري دي معاكسة بس ارجوكي ضرب لا:t33: :t33:



:spor22: :spor22: :spor22:  استعد للعلقه بتاعت كل يوم يا بيه  .. فى حد بيعاكس اخته !!! مع انها حصلت اهيه:smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايوة طبعا انا طول النهار بعاكس في  اختي *


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هوه ده يا رامى اللى كان نفسى اقوله بس معرفتش* :dntknw:
> 
> *ميريت احيكى بجد بتجيبى التايهه دائما:smil12: *


 



اي خدمه يا ميرنا
حسه بيكي


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يخرب عقلك يا رامى ايه الاشعار دى كلها *
> 
> *انا بجد بحترم وجهت نظرك جدا فى الحب*


 


ياخوفي ياواد يارامي لتطلع بتاع بق وخلاص


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ياباشا د كلة من زوقكك والله انتي اللي بجد عسل واعتبري دي معاكسة بس ارجوكي ضرب لا:t33: :t33:


 





انا مش قلتلك البت دي تبعي
انت مبتسمعش الكلام ليه
ها اختار
180
185
190
160


وانا بفضل ال 160
عشان من غير الم


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ايوة طبعا انا طول النهار بعاكس في اختي *


 


تدفع كام ومفضحكش اقول اختك بتعمل فيك ايه


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 سبتمبر 2006)

> ياخوفي ياواد يارامي لتطلع بتاع بق وخلاص


 

بقة كدة يامرمر طيب اجري بقة العبي بعيد انتي وال 
180
185
190
160
وسلميلي عليهم اوي :beee:


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> تدفع كام ومفضحكش اقول اختك بتعمل فيك ايه



*مش ها يدفع :smil12: 

افضحي يا ميريت :t33: *


----------



## tina_tina (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سيدى وصالك
ده ردى على ميرنا


----------



## tina_tina (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*هايل*

على فكرة الموضوع هايل المرة دي
عوض اللى فات
على فكرة انت لة كنت طلعت بنت كنت هتبقى لذيذ:dance: 
بس كده الذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
وحلوة اوى كلمة مشاركة


----------



## free_adam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*مواضيعك دايما في الجون يا رامي..... و علي فكرة يا ميرنا ، انا قبل ما اقرا كلام ميريت كنت هقول اللي انتي مش كنتي عارفه تعبري عنه بس هي سبقتني بقي  و بالنسبة لكوبتيك ....انت تعليقك بردة في الجون *


----------



## free_adam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*بس مش عارف ايه موضوع السفر بردة دة ...هوة الدنيا كلها عايزة تسافر ...امال مين هيفضل هنا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> على فكرة الموضوع هايل المرة دي
> عوض اللى فات
> على فكرة انت لة كنت طلعت بنت كنت هتبقى لذيذ:dance:
> بس كده الذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> وحلوة اوى كلمة مشاركة


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا كدة الذ فعلا :smil12: :smil12:  
وكلمة مشاركة روك عاملهافي نهاية  كل المواضيع


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *مواضيعك دايما في الجون يا رامي..... *


 
ربنا يخليك ياجورج شكرا


----------



## tina_tina (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شفت يامان محدش يقدر يستغنى عنك خالص
فكر فى الموضوع تانى وتالت ورابع وخامس وسادس وسابع وعاشر وميه:smil13: :new2: :smil13: :new2:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> شفت يامان محدش يقدر يستغنى عنك خالص
> فكر فى الموضوع تانى وتالت ورابع وخامس وسادس وسابع وعاشر وميه:smil13: :new2: :smil13: :new2:


 
مش فاهم حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rosemary84 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

فكرتنى بالذى مضى  موضوع جميل ربنا معاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل 


أغرب وأصعب أحاسيس تحدث للمرأة تكون في حالة قرارها الارتباط برجل، وذلك نظرا لتعدد المشاعر التي تحدث في وقت واحد مما يؤدي لتشابكها وتداخلها بل وأحيانا تناقضها، وما يحدث في عقلها يكون الآتي:



إحساس بالفضول

فهي تريد أن تعرف عنك كل شيء وترغب في استكشاف مزايا العلاقة الجديدة قبل أن تبدأ.


إحساس بالمتعة

فهي تعيش تحلم بهذه اللحظة، ويالها من لحظة ممتعة ونادرة وشيقة حينما تقرر الارتباط برجل يكون صديقها وحبيبها وزوجها وأخا لها.


إحساس بالتردد

هي سمة غالبا ما توجد في البنات حتى أثناء شراء الملابس، فما بالك باختيار شريك العمر.


إحساس بالرغبة الجارفة

فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بالحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا.
واكيد طبعاا مشاكله...:hlp:


إحساس بعدم الثقة:t9:

البنت لا تتخذ معظم قراراتها بنفسها فهي تظل مرتبطة بأسرتها إلى أن تقع في الموقف الذي يتطلب منها هي أن تتخذ القرار وتتحمل تبعاته وهو موقف الحب واختيار الشريك، ولذلك تنتابها حالة من عدم الثقة في النفس والخوف أحيانا.


الحماس

البنت تكون دائمة التفكير في من تحب، ويكون مسيطرا على كل أحداث يومها وكلامها، وهي ترغب في توطيد العلاقة بشكل أكبر والوصول إلى صورة مثالية مثل التي رسمتها في عقلها طوال حياتها.


الإنجاز

نظرا لشعور البنت بنفسها وباتخاذ القرار الصعب بشكل سليم فهي تشعر بالإنجاز وبفرحة كبيرة بنفسها وبتفكيرها وبتميزها عن باقي صديقاتها

انا متهيئلي ان الكلام ده مظبوط ولا ايه رأيكم يا بنات :smil8::smil8:

*


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

فعلا كلامك معظمه مظبوط
ربنا معاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



بنت الفادى قال:


> فعلا كلامك معظمه مظبوط
> ربنا معاك​



*اااااااااي خدمة
شكرااااااااااااااا
لمروووووووورك​​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*إحساس بالفضول

فهي تريد أن تعرف عنك كل شيء وترغب في استكشاف مزايا العلاقة الجديدة قبل أن تبدأ.​**ايييييون فى حاجات كتييير صح وخصوصا اول واحدة دى اكييييييييييييد من حقها ان يكون عندها فضول عشان تضمن الله ولا توافق كده وخلاص وتدبس ههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا بيشو عالموضوع ده ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



bent el3dra قال:


> *إحساس بالفضول
> 
> فهي تريد أن تعرف عنك كل شيء وترغب في استكشاف مزايا العلاقة الجديدة قبل أن تبدأ.​**ايييييون فى حاجات كتييير صح وخصوصا اول واحدة دى اكييييييييييييد من حقها ان يكون عندها فضول عشان تضمن الله ولا توافق كده وخلاص وتدبس ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا بيشو عالموضوع ده ​*



*الشباب هما اللي بيدبسوا
ربنا يكون في عونهم
شكراااااااااااا لمروووووورك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*أيوووووووووة طبعا صح..

هى مش دى اهم مرحلة فى حياتهاااااا اكيد لازم 

تمر بكل اللى انت قولته ده 

ده عمرررررر لوحده الارتباط ده 

ثانكس يابيشووو*​


----------



## hmmm (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

كلام مظبوط   جداااااااااااااا


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيوووووووووة طبعا صح..
> 
> هى مش دى اهم مرحلة فى حياتهاااااا اكيد لازم
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااااااااا 
مرمر لمروررررك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



hmmm قال:


> كلام مظبوط   جداااااااااااااا


*
ربنا يبارك حياتك
شكرااااااااااااااا
لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

كلامك صح يا بيشو ده اللس يسحصل فعلا 
علشان ده عمرررررررر تاني بنغيشه بعيد عن اهلنا وبنكون مسؤلين علي كل حاجة وكل قرار
مرسي يا بيشو علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## Kiril (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

كل دي احاسيس
ليييييييييييييييييه


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*هههههههههههه*
*فعلا*
*الكلام ده صح*
*كل واحده بتفكر فى المواضيع دى كلها واكتر منها كمان*
*تغير لحياه جديدة*
*ومسؤليه*
*وارتباطات *
*يعنى حياه جديدة غير اللى عايشه فيها*
*تغير تام*

*شكرا ليك يابيشو*
*الظاهر انك هتكون *
*من انصار قاسم امين *


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



marmar2004 قال:


> كلامك صح يا بيشو ده اللس يسحصل فعلا
> علشان ده عمرررررررر تاني بنغيشه بعيد عن اهلنا وبنكون مسؤلين علي كل حاجة وكل قرار
> مرسي يا بيشو علي الموضوع الجميل ده



*شكرا لمرورك يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتــــــــــــك
شرفنــــــــــي مرورررررك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *فعلا*
> *الكلام ده صح*
> *كل واحده بتفكر فى المواضيع دى كلها واكتر منها كمان*
> ...



*ههههههههه
ولا قاسم امين ولا علي مبارك
شكرااااااااا لمروووووووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

ميرسى ليك يا بيشووو على موضوعك الجميل
بس احنا الى بندبس لانها جوازت العمر كله ههههههههههه​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> كل دي احاسيس
> ليييييييييييييييييه



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ليك يا بيشووو على موضوعك الجميل
> بس احنا الى بندبس لانها جوازت العمر كله ههههههههههه​



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
لا احنا اللى بندبس30:
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

[QUOTE*]شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
لا احنا اللى بندبس30:
الرب يبارك حياتك[/*QUOTE]

*لا بقى *
*احنا اللى بندبس*
*اجنا اللى بنبقى مغلوبين على امرنا*
*ولا حول لنا ولا قوة *

*غلابه بقى *


----------



## يوستيكا (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

كلام مظبوط مرسي علي الموضوع


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



twety قال:


> [QUOTE*]شكرااااااااا لمرورك
> لا احنا اللى بندبس30:
> الرب يبارك حياتك[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...



*مين ده اللي غلبان..:smil8:
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



يوستيكا قال:


> كلام مظبوط مرسي علي الموضوع



*شكرا علي مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

فعلا موضوعك جميل جدا جدا 
شكرا جزيلا...................................


----------



## SALVATION (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

_بجد حاجات جميلة جدا يا بيشو
ومهمه جدا للشباب
مشكوور لتعبك ​​_


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

كلامك كلو مظبوط يا بيشو 
بس لما أجررب شوية الاحاسيس دوول حقولك هههههههههههههههه
ميرسييييييييييييي على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*كلام  سليم  مية في المية *
*موضوع جميل جدا *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



ميريام عادل قال:


> كلامك كلو مظبوط يا بيشو
> بس لما أجررب شوية الاحاسيس دوول حقولك هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسييييييييييييي على الموضوع المميز​



*شكراااااااااا
ربنا يخليكي
وانشاءلله قريب جدااااااااااااا
تجربي قريب30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



فادية قال:


> *كلام  سليم  مية في المية *
> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *تسلم ايديك*​



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك الجميييييييل
ربنااا يخليكي
صلي من اجلي كثيييييير​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

لا مش كله صح انا مختلفه نشكر الله
ميرسى للموضوع يا بيشو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



كيريا قال:


> لا مش كله صح انا مختلفه نشكر الله
> ميرسى للموضوع يا بيشو​



*شكرااااااا كيري
علي مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



mena magdy said قال:


> فعلا موضوعك جميل جدا جدا
> شكرا جزيلا...................................



*شكرا يامينا لمروورك
نورت ياباشا*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بجد حاجات جميلة جدا يا بيشو
> ومهمه جدا للشباب
> مشكوور لتعبك ​​_



*شكرا توني لمروورك
اي خدمة​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيشو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*شكرا ياكليم لمروووووووووورك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*حلوة جدا يابيشو
شكرا ياباشا 
ربنا يحافظ عليك من الضرب​*


----------



## sameh7610 (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*يا سلام عليك يا بيشو 

ايه الجمال ده


واكتر حاجة انا مش بحبها 


هى التردد


التردد فى كل شئ


ميرسى اووووووووووى بيشو
​*


----------



## ناوناو (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*كلامك في منتهي الدقة وفعلاً ده اللي بيحصل 
كأنك عايشت هذه المشاعر والمخاوف 
ميرسي يا بيشووووووووو كتير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

موضوع جميل يا بيشو 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

أخيراااااااااااااااااا
كل البنات في المنتدى اتفقوا على موضوع واحد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع رائع يا بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*صح صح 100%


مشكووووووووور بيشو ​*


----------



## ماريتا (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*إحساس بالتردد

هي سمة غالبا ما توجد في البنات حتى أثناء شراء الملابس، فما بالك باختيار شريك العمر.*

*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيشو*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



GogoRagheb قال:


> *حلوة جدا يابيشو
> شكرا ياباشا
> ربنا يحافظ عليك من الضرب​*



*شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع
ومحدش يعرف يعملي حاجة:t30:​*


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

​**
*يخرب عقلك يا بيشو*
*موضوع جامد*
*شكرا حبيبى الغالى*
**
*انا بقى ماليش رأى انا بس متابع*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*

*كلام جمييل وحقيقى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



sameh7610 قال:


> *يا سلام عليك يا بيشو
> ايه الجمال ده
> واكتر حاجة انا مش بحبها
> هى التردد
> ...



*فعلا التردد شئ مش كويس ياباشا
ربنا معاك ياجميل
ويبارك بيتك وعيلتك
ونورتني​*


ناوناو قال:


> *كلامك في منتهي الدقة وفعلاً ده اللي بيحصل
> كأنك عايشت هذه المشاعر والمخاوف
> ميرسي يا بيشووووووووو كتير*​



*ربنا يخليكي وشكرا لرايك الجميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



come with me قال:


> ​**
> *يخرب عقلك يا بيشو*
> *موضوع جامد*
> *شكرا حبيبى الغالى*
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
ياباشا كفاية نورك الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كلام جمييل وحقيقى
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا ياسندريلا لمروورك
نورت يامعلم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيشو
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*كوكو باشا
شكرا يامعلم لمرووورك
​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> أخيراااااااااااااااااا
> كل البنات في المنتدى اتفقوا على موضوع واحد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع رائع يا بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ههههههههههه
ايوه مظبوط
شهد الاهل كلهم والعريس والعروسة والحما والام وكله
مش شاهد واحد
:hlp:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اعرف عقل المرأة لما يجيلها عريس*



red rose88 قال:


> *صح صح 100%
> 
> 
> مشكووووووووور بيشو ​*



*شكرا ياروز لمروورك
نورت ياجميل
​*


ماريتا قال:


> *إحساس بالتردد
> 
> هي سمة غالبا ما توجد في البنات حتى أثناء شراء الملابس، فما بالك باختيار شريك العمر.*
> 
> ...


*
شكرا يامارو لمروووووووورك
نورت يامعلم والف سلامة عليك ياكبير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

أغرب وأصعب أحاسيس تحدث للمرأة تكون في حالة قرارها الارتباط برجل، وذلك نظرا لتعدد المشاعر التي تحدث في وقت واحد مما يؤدي لتشابكها وتداخلها بل وأحيانا تناقضها، وما يحدث في عقلها يكون الآتي: 



إحساس بالفضول 


فهي تريد أن تعرف عنك كل شيء وترغب في استكشاف مزايا العلاقة الجديدة قبل أن تبدأ



إحساس بالمتعة 


فهي تعيش تحلم بهذه اللحظة، ويالها من لحظة ممتعة ونادرة وشيقة حينما تقرر الارتباط برجل يكون صديقها وحبيبها وزوجها وأخا لها. 



إحساس بالتردد 


وهي سمة غالبا ما توجد في البنات حتى أثناء شراء الملابس، فما بالك باختيار شريك العمر. 



إحساس بالرغبة الجارفة 


فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بجمال الحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا. 



إحساس بعدم الثقة 


البنت لا تتخذ معظم قراراتها بنفسها فهي تظل مرتبطة بأسرتها إلى أن تقع في الموقف الذي يتطلب منها هي أن تتخذ القرار وتتحمل تبعاته وهو موقف الحب واختيار الشريك، ولذلك تنتابها حالة من عدم الثقة في النفس والخوف أحيانا. 



الحماس 


البنت تكون دائمة التفكير في من تحب، ويكون مسيطرا على كل أحداث يومها وكلامها، وهي ترغب في توطيد العلاقة بشكل أكبر والوصول إلى صورة مثالية مثل التي رسمتها في عقلها طوال حياتها. 



الإنجاز 


نظرا لشعور البنت بنفسها وباتخاذ القرار الصعب بشكل سليم فهي تشعر بالإنجاز وبفرحة كبيرة بنفسها وبتفكيرها وبتميزها عن باقي صديقاتها.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> إحساس بعدم الثقة
> 
> 
> البنت لا تتخذ معظم قراراتها بنفسها فهي تظل مرتبطة بأسرتها إلى أن تقع في الموقف الذي يتطلب منها هي أن تتخذ القرار وتتحمل تبعاته وهو موقف الحب واختيار الشريك، ولذلك تنتابها حالة من عدم الثقة في النفس والخوف أحيانا.
> ​




*موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا ليكي روزي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

نورت


----------



## انريكي (7 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع في قمة الجمال ويا لهل من لحضة ان تعيش قصة حب حقيقيه مع من تحب تسلمي على الموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليك ولمرورك

نورت


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2010)

حلو موضوعك يا روزى
شكرا الك


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك يا جوجو

نورت


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جميل روزي*
*ميرسي يا عسل*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا نهار أبيض كل داااااااااااا !!

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

نورت يا زاما

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## جيلان (8 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع روزى*
*ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا وفعلا اى بنت بتحب انها تقع فى الحب وزى المقولة الشهيرة اللى بتقول "الحب بالنسبة للرجل جزء من حياته اما بالنسبة للمرأة فهو كل حياتها " شكرا ياروزي على التوبيك الجميل

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

